# Where to buy Clout in Vancover?



## (maddie) (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey out there,
Does anyone know if King Ed Pets carries Clout? I've been treating my sick fish with Maracyn2 and there isn't any change. I need to find something stronger at LFS cause I can't wait for a product to be shipped. 

Thanks!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Have you tried j&l aquatics. King ed and j&l should be the carriers of most typicial meds you'd use for your tank.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/md-mcl100/Mardel+Clout+Fish+Medication+-+100+Tablet.html

Since you're medicating your tank, make sure you have enough aeration and water changes.

Good luck.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## (maddie) (Feb 20, 2013)

jobber said:


> Have you tried j&l aquatics. King ed and j&l should be the carriers of most typicial meds you'd use for your tank.
> 
> Mardel Clout Fish Medication - 100 Tablet
> 
> ...


Okay cool, they should have it. Thanks for the advice. I do have an airstone in the hospital tank. 
I hope Clout is stronger than Maracyn. Maracyn was the only thing I could find at Petsmart, other than Melafix ugh.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

J&L has Clout good luck!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

KE also has Clout. I got some there before, but I have some left from when I used it to kill Argulus if you can't find any.


----------

